# I love cast iron.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a project I started on Monday. The ''plans'' show for me to tie into the existing cast iron in 4 different spots. Unfortunately, this cast iron is rotted all to hell, and every damn bit the grease line in the building will have to be replaced. Took some photos to share with my plumbing zone pals. enjoy. Hince. I love cast iron. big changeorder.

Sch 40 pvc going in tomorrow. Shooting for a Friday AM inspection.:thumbup: On all my underground.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It must be rotten CI month.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What's wrong with it? Looks good to me.:laughing:

Coworker was trying to finish job today. I stopped by to help carry out crap. First thing I noticed is water on floor in basement. After days of working on repairing a broken pipe underground. New pipe from inside to new outside. Found a crack in 2' piece of cast iron stack. Carried crap out and said see later. We all hate the house, it is nothing but problems. Fortunate, I had to go run a new water line.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, a little crack stick and you would be good to go


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's every month



slickrick said:


> It must be rotten CI month.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice! Mo money, mo problems. Sort of but backwards I guess.


You should install ABS.:laughing:









Paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nothing some "Mighty Putty" wont fix:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Or spray foam.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

More rotten cast. Had this been roughed with PVC, it would have not needed to be replaced.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> More rotten cast. Had this been roughed with PVC, it would have not needed to be replaced.


If it had been roughed in with clay pipe it would still be fine too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

most of those lines came from the two bar areas of the previous establishment, that we call "bennigan's". I could only wonder what ate that Cast iron up like that?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Carbonation no doubt.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In Joliet, commercial buildings must have cast iron undergrounds, except for bar/soda fountain drains. They realized the acid in the bubbles tears up cast iron in a hurry.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

One day all of the cast iron, clay, galvanized, orangeburg, concrete, and copper will have been replaced. I'm hoping that I will have retired by then.


----------

